# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  الذهول الاجتماعي

## الشيخ حسين جضر

«يوم ترونها تذهل كل مرضعة عما أرضعت» الذهول الذهاب عن الشيء مع دهشة، 
المرضعة التي هي في حال الإرضاع ملقمة ثديها الصبي، و المرضع التي شأنها أن ترضع و إن لم تباشر الإرضاع في حال وصفها به فقيل: مرضعة ليدل على أن ذلك الهول إذا فوجئت به هذه و قد ألقمت الرضيع ثديها نزعته عن فيه لما يلحقها من الدهشة.
هل مرت عليك حالة ذهول..؟؟

بعد صدمة نفسية من خبر حزين أو موقف اليم ؟؟

حين يكون(الذهول) فرديا فأن تأثيره لن يتعدى الفرد ، اما اذا حصل على مستوى الجماعة

فأن التأثير سيكون كبيرا

تأخذك الدهشة والذهول بعض الاحيان فتحتار وتفكر وهنا ماعليك 


الا أن ترجع الامور الى رب العالمين وتكرر من قول لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم .

مع تحيات ابوعلي

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم .. ونعم بالله

----------

